

Linux Mint 9 Released - Indyan
http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/linuxmint.com/stable/9/
No announcement yet, but the ISOs have been uploaded.
======
lucraft
Why yes, I'd love to read about the new version of Linux Mint! What cool stuff
have they come up with now? ... Oh, a directory tree. How helpful. [edit]
Sorry, that was a bit harsh. It wouldn't get the votes unless some people
found it useful.

~~~
Indyan
It's yet to be officially announced. That's why I provided the direct download
link. But, you can find the new features list here:
<http://linuxmint.com/rel_isadora_whatsnew.php>

------
chronomex
What is this? gv can't read the PDF I found, and there's no explanation.

~~~
Indyan
Linux Mint is a Distro based on Ubuntu. Some more information:
<http://linuxmint.com>
<http://linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/Mint_tools_and_specials>
<http://linuxmint.com/rel_isadora_whatsnew.php> [http://techie-
buzz.com/foss/download-linux-mint-9-isadora.ht...](http://techie-
buzz.com/foss/download-linux-mint-9-isadora.html)

~~~
jamie_ca
And, as much as Ubuntu generally gets out of my way on the desktop, I find
that Mint is pretty good out-of-the-box for the media PC hooked up to my TV.

After looking over those release notes, nothing really stands out as a must-
upgrade feature though, other than picking up the latest package versions from
upstream.

~~~
Indyan
The package manager isn't the one included with Ubuntu. It has been rewritten
from scratch and incorporates Mint Community ratings.

